# Easter



## Animal Lover24 (Mar 7, 2010)

My mom keeps pestering me about what I want for Easter. I really, really want a hedgehog but I feel it is too early to tell her. (I keep saying I don't want anything for Easter) I was planning on showing her my presantation I did about hedgehogs the Sunday before I graduate (So she would be like aww you did so well this year and the last 9 years at this school) I'm in a dilema because I want to tell her I want a hedgehog but I don't want it to be so soon that she would say no and then i would blame it on not being prepared to show the presentation. 

P.S. I don't want to tell her also because I have a soccer tournament coming up (we are going away for the weekend and she would be all like what would you do with it for the weekend (I only go to one soccer tournament a year so by next year I would be able to tell my sister or friend how to take care of it))

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

the best thing to do is show her as soon as you can and then tell her that she has no time limit well kind of and leet her think about it.. that is want i said...... it went wel i am saving up for thee hedgie.... i had to choose between a christmas present or buying it myself and i chose myself buying it... but i am glad with it because i have learned so much more... still learning


----------

